# Dash cams



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So these have been around for a while now. What’s hot and what’s not. I’m on the prowl for one for the new car. I’ve either got a bounty attached to me or the car is a shiny target! One thing is I want to protect myself if the car gets into an accident. 

So needing some guidance as not wanting to spend a fortune.

Ta
Jen


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I have 2 if these, reliable and discrete.

I hate the cams with built in screens. You can remove the SD card quickly with these or connect with your phone if you ever need the footage.

Upgraded AUTO-VOX WiFi Dash Cam D6 Pro FHD 1080P Dashboard Camera Recorder Car Dash Cam with Super Night Vision,G-Sensor,WDR,Loop Recording,300°Rotate Angle https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B071ZKVD4S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Nc.dBbF5360WF

HTH.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I've had dash cams for the past 7-8 years or so, all stemming from working around Leeds, Bradford Halifax etc.

I have tried many over the years but have an A119 fitted in my car, the wifes Golf, the inlaws Golf and a couple of friends cars, all been in for a while with no issues.

By chance I have ordered another that arrived this morning and I'm going to replace the Transcend one in my kids Picanto as the quality and night vision is far superior.

I paid £55 for the one on my desk from fleabay and c£80 for the others iirc.

Very discrete and easy to install, although I hardwire all mine.

Amazon

and they do a highly rated dual camera one reviewed here...

I can't understand why everyone doesn't have them for the cost v potential hassle










I'd echo the comment above ref the screen, but I don't find it an issue with this is I can't see it behind the mirror...


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got the nextbase 312 in mine does a great job, when / if it needs replacing I will look at the a119 as stated above they are pretty good for the money 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Recently bought and installed the Thinkware F770 dual camera system. Great quality, very easy to install but best of all a very user friendly user interface - not the cheapest but I'm more than happy with it


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ive got Blackvue in my car 750s i think. Works well, can connect to it from my phone when it is on a wifi network so can keep an eye on the cameras sat on the sofa with the car parked outside lol.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi JenJen

I fitted the thinkware F50 to my car. Quality is perfect, both night and day. IIRC I paid around 75 quid for it.

I’ll see if I can upload some footage so you can see the quality for yourself. 

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a Thinkware F770 front and rear view camera with time laps display and night vision along with up to eight hours on record parking. Brilliant piece of kit and the best £250 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

watching this thread with interest, quick question for those who have them.

Following a recent thread on here where a car was damaged when parked up ? do these cameras typically record when stationary ? is it a add on ? how does it work ie activated by sound/movement etc?


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Hi Tom,

Most cameras have a park facility and in the main these are motion activated, some are inertia sensors.

Basically they record pre and post event for a predetermined time (usually in seconds, 15, 30 60 etc) however to do this they need permanent power, not always a good idea with modern cars with canbus and battery voltage monitoring etc.

So if this is something you want then you can buy a hard wire kit that has voltage monitoring, these automatically turn off power to the camera when it gets to a pre set voltage, or you could buy something like a power bank, these give c 20 hrs and will also cut off to save the battery.

Hope this helps


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sorry to jump on your thread Jen, but there have been a few recommendations already ranging from roughly £60 to £250 - what’s the difference for the cost ? 

Is it size - more discrete ? 

Is it night time recording is better ?

More memory with it ?

Or am I missing it completely ? 

Really intrigued as its something I’ve been toying with getting....

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

From experience I have had various brands including at the more expensive end of the market including Roadhawk, BlackVue, Transcend, and Nextbase.

All are excellent but I go on reviews and I have tried a few cheaper ones and found them lacking somewhere (often night vision) don't be fooled by the Panasonic/Sony CMOS claims, most use these, personally i'd want a capacitor instead of a battery too and covert is also high up my list hence I sold on the Transcend and Nextbase.

Have a read at some of the reviews online, ideally forums etc. that are not affiliated to any brands like http://www.techmoan.com/ (not as active as he used to be and https://dashcamtalk.com/forum/.

Stay away from the cheap, cheap end imo, they type you buy from Bangood and the local petrol station.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The A118-C is a top notch camera. I installed one on my son's car. I can imagine the A119 is even better but for £45 you can't go wrong with the A118-C if on a budget


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

And who thought a girl is only interested in handbags &#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56834; 

Cheers for the recommendations. Keep them coming. I’m watching with great interest


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

sshooie said:


> From experience I have had various brands including at the more expensive end of the market including Roadhawk, BlackVue, Transcend, and Nextbase.
> 
> All are excellent but I go on reviews and I have tried a few cheaper ones and found them lacking somewhere (often night vision) don't be fooled by the Panasonic/Sony CMOS claims, most use these, personally i'd want a capacitor instead of a battery too and covert is also high up my list hence I sold on the Transcend and Nextbase.
> 
> ...


Cheers

Any particular model of the Roadhawk or Blackvue then ?


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

The road hawk was the very first camera I had, I still have it, not sure of the model number but it's c8 years old so very outdated. Again the BlackVue was one of the first cylindrical ones and that was 3-4 years ago. I'm sure both of them have come on leaps and bounds, I let the BlackVue go with the car but again it was faultless.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I've just swapped the kids Transcend for the A119, nice easy swap and much nicer flush to the screen, on the pic below you can also see I always swap the USB for an angled one which I think makes it neater imo.

The screen can be programmed to come on for a period or stay off/on, I like to see it light up for 3 seconds then off.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Another vote for the Thinkware F770. Front and rear cameras, parking mode, collision and lane warning, speed camera warnings, no display (keeps size down). There is now the F800 pro with cloud storage too.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Any links to the cable you purchased? This is looking like a winner for me, I need a very discreet fit.

Liking the look of the a119, but does this have the parking sensor capacity ? Ie parked car hit will record? Do you also need the voltage regulator mentioned previously ?

Sorry to hi-jack. Some very good advice so far


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I have a few short ones probably from amazon or ebay, angled male usb to female usb and I just tuck the female into the headlining, ideal if you change to another angle socket.

Something like this...

or a pound or so each from fleabay


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

And another for the Thinkware F770. I had mine fitted today. Very impressed. Easy to navigate and the phone app is very good too.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Can any one recommend someone who will fit a camera in the Suffolk area? I have a Mk7 Gold and would like it to be fitted in a neat manner rather than plugged into the cigar lighter.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Mark R5 said:


> And another for the Thinkware F770. I had mine fitted today. Very impressed. Easy to navigate and the phone app is very good too.


How much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

mawallace said:


> Can any one recommend someone who will fit a camera in the Suffolk area? I have a Mk7 Gold and would like it to be fitted in a neat manner rather than plugged into the cigar lighter.


Fit it yourself. Golf's are probably the easiest ones to do it on as well because location of the fusebox is ideal


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

I am a bit nervous about wiring into the fusebox as last time I clipped the wrong cable!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

You don't have to touch any wires you just use one of these.............









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I heard if you buy from Halfords they will fit it for you. I want mine wired but unsure how easy this would be in the range rover as my pillars have airbags in them.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Halfords will fit for a charge, not sure how good they are tbh I suppose it varies wildly, personally I'd look for a local indi to do it. It's relatively non invasive and you just have to be mindful not to cross over the route where the side airbags are which in effect would limit the effectiveness of the bags on release.

http://www.halfords.com/advice/technology/service/halfords-dash-cam-fitting-service

Some good info ref the curtain bags


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

JenJen said:


> I heard if you buy from Halfords they will fit it for you. I want mine wired but unsure how easy this would be in the range rover as my pillars have airbags in them.


I've fed my wire behind the airbags, relatively easy to do

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I am not good electrically but hardwired my Thinkware in less than an hour including feeding the wiring back to the rear camera- really straightforward job


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Has anyone hard wired one in a BMW - I believe there can be some issues with battery sensing with some dash cams drawing too much current in 'park' mode ?


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

JenJen said:


> And who thought a girl is only interested in handbags ����


Me. :wave:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Has anyone hard wired one in a BMW - I believe there can be some issues with battery sensing with some dash cams drawing too much current in 'park' mode ?


 I had a couple in my F11 3.0d, no issues with them tbf (never had park mode) other than the fuse box for the correct fuse (54 iirc) was a pig to access as it's within the glovebox. The rear cam I just tapped into the cig lighter fuse in the rear quarter panel.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So guys what did we decide is the best? Best value for money and money doesn’t matter?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Only you can decide after reading all the input people have given. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

LeeH said:


> Only you can decide after reading all the input people have given.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh I'll make my own mind up, I was just wondering from a general point of view from others that had questions what they had decided. My car is booked into Land Rover to get a front and rear installed - going with the F770 one.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

JenJen said:


> Oh I'll make my own mind up, I was just wondering from a general point of view from others that had questions what they had decided. My car is booked into Land Rover to get a front and rear installed - going with the F770 one.


You made the right choice Jen and I'm speaking from experience on owning a F770, great bit of kit and I'll be :doublesho if you report back saying otherwise.


----------

